# Mako's log



## makoonenine (Mar 20, 2017)

Goal everyday will be to eat over 3000 cals
Following the 10pounds of muscle in 4 weeks regime (found on muscle & fitness)

Hold me accountable and feel free to critique. I'll log my weights etc at the end of each workout.
Cheers folks

-Mako


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 20, 2017)

U can not put ten pounds of muscle on in 4 weeks. Impossible.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 20, 2017)

Well how about I follow the article with whatever they give me, and then we'll see whatever the results are at the end. I'll be happy with whatever I have at the end. Looks like a tough regime


----------



## Milo (Mar 20, 2017)

Just bust ass and eat. But like Ecks said, 10 pounds in 4 weeks is literally impossible. That is something someone could aim to get in a year. Think long term!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 20, 2017)

Are we talking natty ?!?!?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Are we talking natty ?!?!?



Looks like it.

The mags should be subject to lawsuits for their misleading bullshit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 20, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> Goal everyday will be to eat over 3000 cals
> Following the 10pounds of muscle in 4 weeks regime (found on muscle & fitness)
> 
> Hold me accountable and feel free to critique. I'll log my weights etc at the end of each workout.
> ...



Why 3000 calories?

Interested to see the outcome. Just don't want to see a guy spin his wheels based on a template written for a guy who is 6 foot 5 and weights 135lbs.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 20, 2017)

3500 to be honest. I'm also using MyFitnessPal with the 2 pounds a week thing. And yeah natty indeed. I thought I weighed 155 but turns out it was a fluke with the weighing machine. I'm 140  at 5'11".


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I was there and I eat like a machine !! 3,000 + a day and it made me sick but that was the only way to gain for me , it takes time and a whole lot of work it's not easy I wanted to get to that 200 lb mark and I finally made it but I learn that from the family in here ... Then I started to do my cycles , actually just started my bulking cycle just over the weekend


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 21, 2017)

YoungBlood, nice! Yeah this 3500 cal diet is nuts. I barely squeezed it in today. Does it get easier ?


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 21, 2017)

_3/20/17_
*Chest and Tris*

Summary: 
-Hit a benching PR of 145. Not sure if that's my actual PR though cuz I was on pre workout. 
-Pre workout was Pro Supps Mr. Hyde... shit is nuts
-Got in 3500+ cals


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

A PR is a PR whether you've taken a pre workout or you prayed to Jesus for one and he decided to throw you a bone.
Nice work. Mr Hyde is no ****in joke. I had to stop taking it because I couldn't sleep from it.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah this shit is like meth Milo. Also I wanted to ask you guys. Does melatonin really help with gains? I bought a bottle of 10mg pills that I started taking a while back.


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> Yeah this shit is like meth Milo. Also I wanted to ask you guys. Does melatonin really help with gains? I bought a bottle of 10mg pills that I started taking a while back.


Not sure if it helps directly but sleep is extremely important. The problem with melatonin is that people take too much and it loses is effectiveness.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 22, 2017)

_03/21/17_
*LEG DAY*

Summary:
-Motivation is NOTHING without discipline and I am now starting to realize that going to the gym takes a lot of both
-It legit feels like I'm paralyzed in my legs. **** leg day.

So, Mr. Hyde is making me feel nauseous in the gym. It's just like burp after burp and feels like it just sits there. Any advice on that?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2017)

Go buy some old fashioned oat . Throw a cup of them in the blender blend into  powder. Add two scoops whey, a scoop of peanut butter and 18 ounces of milk. Pound one after the gym and one before bed. U will grow if u add those I promise. It helped me get from 175 to 196 natural.  Oats are magic in my opinion. Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 22, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> _03/21/17_
> *LEG DAY*
> 
> Summary:
> ...



Take it with less water
 I take mine with about 3 ounces of water and I don't get the burps anymore. The least amount if water possible.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2017)

My only critique is that you read Muscle & Fitness??  LOL   just kidding.  Eating does eventually get easier.  I eat 7 meals a friggin day.  At first I felt like throwing up, now I cant wait for the next meal.  My cals are in excess of 5k a day.  Keep at it and you will pack on some weight and it will get easier.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks a bunch guys. I love this forum, you guys rock.

_03/22/17_
*Shoulders and traps*

Summary:
-Easy win as far as the workout goes
-Still sore from previous workouts; (need help with that)
-Didn't eat as much as I planned. I think I ate around 2000 cals. Need to work on getting more cals in in less meals. I get full wayyy to easily. 

As I wrap up this week, I'll keep the tips you guys gave me in mind. Ecksrated, I'll try the PB smoothie jawn you mentioned.. Sounds delicious


----------



## Milo (Mar 23, 2017)

Sounds disgusting but sometimes I'll take a truck out of Blaine Sumner's book and make my food into a shake. A chicken breast, beans, and some pineapple and water blending up thoroughly to drink. Helps when it's hot outside and my appetite is non existent or if I'm short on time.


----------



## Dex (Mar 23, 2017)

Train and eat like crazy. You will put on 15lbs of muscle in less than a year. Noob gains. Then the next 15lbs will take years. The blender will be your best friend. Eat like a machine, same stuff every day. We have come to enjoy our food way too much. Food is just fuel. You want to eat something tasty...find a nice girl.


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 24, 2017)

_03/23/17_
*Back and Bis*

Summary:
-Got in a mediocre workout today. Went hard but nothing special really happened.
-Still grinding. 
-Sore as **** still from this week. Got the next three days to relax and then back again Monday


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 25, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> YoungBlood, nice! Yeah this 3500 cal diet is nuts. I barely squeezed it in today. Does it get easier ?



Lol wish I can say yes it will but hell no I have to force myself man it really sucks !!! But I will say that the more I eat the more my.body gets used to eating more so the feeling of being hungry is there but I just can't stomach it , it's well worth it in the end !! Just hang In There man I'm going to be doing my log today , I'm going on bulking cycle


----------



## makoonenine (Mar 28, 2017)

Forgot to log yesterday
_03/28/17

_CHEST DAY

Summary:
-Felt weaker than I did last week. Not sure why.
-Could only bench 25 for 6 reps of 3 sets. Idk why.
-Everything else went pretty well. 

I have started to take a mass gainer... it's got like 700 cals in it so once I mix it with milk and peanut better it's well over 1k calories. That's the extra push I have to fit in the left over calories that I don't end up consuming in the day. No noticeable strength size gains.... I also ordered L-Argenine online; heard it's a vasodialator, so better pumps? Anyone got an experience with it?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 31, 2017)

makoonenine said:


> Forgot to log yesterday
> _03/28/17
> 
> _CHEST DAY
> ...



I got a powder that has 1,300 calories per drink !! I only use it if I don't reach my goal a day then I'll hit it after the gym and bed   shop around and you can find one with more calories in it then that to help out and yes  I have e use that before but it was hard for me to tell cause my veins go nuts natural all day


----------

